# Wer hat selbstprogrammierte Java-Spiele?



## Guest (12. Mrz 2007)

Wer java spiele  usw die er selbst programmiert hat kann diese dateien an die e-mail open_source@hotmail.de schicken ich stelle sie dann auf meine webseite und dort kann sie jeder runterladen wo die dateien gut findet
[/code]


----------



## The_S (12. Mrz 2007)

Und das hat welchen nutzen gegenüber der Tatsache, dass ich sie auch einfach selber hosten könnte?

Stellst du sie nur auf deinen Webserver oder bietest du sie auf einer Homepage an? Wie lautet die URL? Welchen Nutzen versprichst du dir davon?


----------



## Guest (13. Mrz 2007)

ich stelle sie auf meine homapage
ich hatte die idee doch dann kamm mir so wie du sagtest das die leute wo das wollen sie doch gleich selber drauf stellen können?

aber dies wären ja immer nur ein java programm. Wenn es der jenige selber drauf stellen würde.
Darum dachte ich wenn es alle mir schicken kann ich sie einfügen und es ist eine viel größere datenbank da


----------



## Lim_Dul (13. Mrz 2007)

Für sowas gibt es doch schon massenhaft Seiten.

Was soll deine Seite so besonders auszeichnen?


----------



## Guest (16. Mrz 2007)

dann sag mir mal so ne seite


----------



## Chris_1980 (16. Mrz 2007)

Wenn man sowas möchte, stellt man sich und seine Homepage dann nicht erstmal vor? :roll: 
Glaubst du wirklich irgend jemand  hier schickt seine Sachen an Unbekannt damit Unbaekannt die auf eine unbekannte Seite aus relativ unbekannten Gründen stellen oder sonstwas damit machen kann?  :lol:


----------



## Thunderhit (16. Mrz 2007)

nuja, auf sourceforge könnte man sowas sicher stellen, vielleicht aber nicht grad pong-derivate *g*


----------



## Gastx (19. Apr 2007)

Geil!!! Dieses Thema hier ist sowas von geil.....

So ne dufte Anmache aller "Briefmarkensammlung zeigen" habe ich lange nicht mehr gelesen.

hihi


----------



## AlArenal (19. Apr 2007)

Gastx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So ne dufte Anmache *aller* "Briefmarkensammlung zeigen" habe ich lange nicht mehr gelesen.



Solch eine kreative Schreibweise sorgt wiederum meinerseits für Belustigung. Danke auch dafür!


----------



## Gast (19. Apr 2007)

Mann, was für ein Deutsch.... 
Wenn die ganze Seite so geschrieben ist "gute Nacht".

Desweiteren ist die E-Mail-Adresse von Hotmail. Die kann sich jeder gemacht haben.
Ein Link zu der Seite und eine dazu passende Mail; dann hast du vielleicht Chancen, das dir jemand was schickt.


----------



## Jango (19. Apr 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...ich hatte die idee doch dann kamm mir so wie du sagtest das die leute wo das wollen sie doch gleich selber drauf stellen können...



Ich hab mir diesen Satz mindestens 5 mal durchgelesnen, und kapier ihn immer noch nicht. Entweder stehe ich total auf dem Schlauch und hab ne neue Rechtschreibreform verpennt, oder meine Vermutung trifft zu, dass du des Richtigschreibens nicht mächtig bist. Glaubst du im ernst, dass jemand dir auch nur eine HelloWorld-Anwendung anvertraut? Humor hast du, dass muss man dir lassen...  :roll:


----------



## Ariol (19. Apr 2007)

auf deutsch:

Ich hatte die Idee, Spiele auf meine Homepage zu stellen.
Aber dann habe ich eingesehen, dass sie das ja auch selber tun können.
So wie du das auch gesagt hast.

---------------

Ist aber nicht erkenntlich, ob die Spiele jetzt auf seine, oder auf die HP des Entwicklers sollen...


Ach ja, der Gast-Beitrag vom 19.04 um 9:37 ist von mir - hatte mal wieder vergessen mich einzuloggen.....


----------



## Saturnia (25. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

Da es diesen Thread bereits gibt, möchte ich ihn auch gleich für meine Belange nutzen, um keinen weiteren öffnen zu müssen (schädlich für die Übersicht).

Ich habe ein Jugendprojekt, eine Online-Zeitung, und möchte dafür ein paar Spiele erstellen, die man direkt auf der Seite spielen kann.

Allerdings habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung von Java, php und sonstigem.

Die Seite heisst: www.mirror-online.de/ogame

Das ist das Forum. Momentan arbeiten wir an einem zweiten Forum bzw. an einem Blog / Portal, welches unser zweites Projekt wird (Alles rund um die Themen Astrologie und Astronomie, Horoskope, Sternzeichen. Dazu gehören Spiele wie unser Sternenrad (ähnlich wie Glücksrad) und ein Memory zB.).

Da ich nicht weiss, ob man hierfür Hilfe bekommt und in welcher Art, kann ich vorerst nur auf hilfreiche Antworten warten.

Gruss

Julie / Saturnia


Saturnia-Julie@web.de (Der eMail-Server der Zeitung ist noch nicht fertig, daher eine web.de eMail.)


----------



## Wildcard (25. Apr 2007)

Mal ein kleiner Tipp:
Das hier ist ein öffentlicher Bereich. Bots indizieren diese Seite auf der Suche nach email Adressen um Spam zu versenden.
Du kannst dich schonmal auf eine wahre Flut einstellen.
Wenn du möchtest editier ich deinen Beitrag.


----------



## The_S (25. Apr 2007)

Hilfestellung oder komplette Spiele?


----------



## Saturnia (27. Apr 2007)

Wildcard: Bisher kam diese Flut noch nicht. Dachte nur das Angeben der eMail sei hilfreich, falls mir Helfer über diesen Weg etwas mitteilen oder gar schicken möchten.


Hobbit: Sowohl als auch. Also komplett wäre natürlich super, damit wir die Seiten schnellstmöglich online bringen und die Jugendlichen sich daran erfreuen können.


----------



## The_S (27. Apr 2007)

Evtl. findest du ein paar Kostenlose Applets, ansonsten findest du bestimmt einen programmierer gegen Cash.


----------



## André Uhres (28. Apr 2007)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=288170


----------

